
Show HN: Local Minneapolis Non-Profits and Businesses that need donations - MatthewFrisby
https://github.com/MatthewFrisby/MinneapolisDonations
======
MatthewFrisby
I'm keeping a running list of non-profits and businesses in Minneapolis that
strongly impact and help make a change in their communities of color. A lot of
the businesses have been looted, burned, destroyed, or are just unable to
reopen and directly aide their communities with their profits.

